# iMac not getting on the internet; how to set up network printer on OS 9



## LABachlr (Jun 11, 2008)

How do I check and see if the ethernet drivers are installed?  It's plugged into a hub that is connected to the net, and all of the other computers can connect.  How do I troubleshoot?

Also, is OS 9 able to print to an HP Laserjet 2100 tn via an ethernet connection?  If so, how?

I know OS X, but not OS 9.

Thanks.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jun 12, 2008)

LABachlr said:


> How do I check and see if the ethernet drivers are installed?  It's plugged into a hub that is connected to the net, and all of the other computers can connect.  How do I troubleshoot?
> 
> Also, is OS 9 able to print to an HP Laserjet 2100 tn via an ethernet connection?  If so, how?
> 
> ...



You use the chooser (under apple menu) to select a printer and select appletalk printer. This should work for all printers having postscript and i am quite sure your printer has. Finding a specific os 9 driver might be more difficult, but a generic driver will work, although using the extra tray might be a problem.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## LABachlr (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks.  It's not showing up under Apple Talk, and since it's not on the internet, even though it is plugged into the hub via ethernet, something might be wrong with the ethernet jack, although she says it was working before.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jun 14, 2008)

LABachlr said:


> Thanks.  It's not showing up under Apple Talk, and since it's not on the internet, even though it is plugged into the hub via ethernet, something might be wrong with the ethernet jack, although she says it was working before.



The printer may have APPLETALK turned off internally. Check your printer configuration for the APPLETALK setting. Maybe also try to access the printer in the netwerk from another computer using the tcp/ip protocol.


Good luck, Kees


----------

